# Tell me.....is it worth it ?



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Before buying my Thor Hurricane in this country i was considering importing from the states , done as much research as you can. Obviously theres the cost of the rv (considerably cheaper than U.K prices) , shipping costs ,insurance , import duty then VAT on everything. Then when your new toy arrives theres all the converting to do electrics , lights etc.....

Theres the worry no damage ( or theft) has occured on the RO-RO , not to mention that 2 weeks you spent in the states looking at your new rv (you have seen it before buying it ?)

In the end i guessed i bottled and played sae buying here !

The reason why i,m asking this is i am considering changing my own vehicle later in the year and the american prices still seem very attractive....one example on ebay 2001 Damon Daybreak with slide £25,000 plus all the extra costs listed above.
I know it makes financial sense......but all the worry and hassle Is it worth it ?


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Two reasons why we will use a dealer. 

First the safety net of a warranty.  

Second, when we sell our house we will live in our caravan on a site near to the dealer supplying our RV whilst any modifications are carried out to the RV. 

The dealer must be able to take our 4x4 and caravan in PX.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

After reading the points you raised re. for and against importing qe2, I would say no...it doesn't seem like it's worth the hassle at all.

Too many things to go wrong with the whole issue of buying there and shipping here, converting this and altering that, paperwork, red tape, VAT!

Plus I'm not a great lover of flying either, so IMO No thanks!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi qe2
It seems to me that some good vehicles are available in the UK at the moment for pretty sensible prices. Of course some dealers seem to think these things are made of gold but £30 - 35K would buy you a very nice coach similar to the Damon you quoted. The sky really is the limit when considering RV's but with careful selection you should be able to get what you want here. 
I am not sure about the self importing thing, however when I have looked at this it would appear that if you intend to buy a newish coach then it probably is financially worthwhile. The dealer we got our Rockwood from imports new coaches and as he is not a franchised dealer he is not tied to selling at list price and he sells new coaches for around the £50K mark. This would appear to be a saving of around £20 - 25K on other dealers so it would seem on the face of it to be a good deal, although in truth we haven't explored any further than asking the price...... But who knows in time?????

Good luck what ever you decide to do and please keep us informed.

Keith


----------



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Kands

Have you gottten any of my emails?

Alan


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Hi
Just got back from florida thought you may want some details have been to a dealer in Tampa www.lazydays.com very helpfiull chap there shown around told him what we wanted to spend and details of what we wanted. Purchased a 2004 thor 8,000 miles on the clock, Price over here would be £69,000. I paid £35,000 including the shipping, Have 10% + VAT to add to that price which is still a great saving from uk prices, all the paperwork was hadled by them its on the ship as we speak should take 4-5 weeks convertion can be done over here for £1,500 but i did get one that had the amber lens for indicators etc so ok there. If you are interested email [email protected] and quote the name (Phill) and he will look after you on prices Note the place is massive they take you arround in golf carts and with feed and water you for the day also got two weeks in florida for £250 not much to loose


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Kuku
I don't wish to burst your bubble (you don't state which model Thor RV you have bought).....if you haven't already, please read this thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-14793.html

Linda


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Since this thread started back on 14th Jan 2006 we have had a complete change of mind about our intentions. 

We are still selling our house but now intend to visit the USA to buy our RV in which we will then tour the US & Canada for about 18 months before returning with the RV to tour the UK & Europe. 


The 64,000 $ question is which RV in lite of the DVLA / SMMT lists do we now buy? 

When the 'first' DVLA list dated 10th May came to public view an RV we favoured is the Monaco Diplomat 38PDQ measuring 2550m was placed on the 'approved' side of that list. 

Then on 16th June SMMT published another list in which that same Monaco was now shown to be 2553m and in the OVERSIZED list 

So can you trust these lists? 

Okay I know someone is going to say "Just buy an RV that is 2550 or under in size" 

That is good advice but answer me this, Didn't someone measure it at that size for the first list? 

So what if I visit the US find and measure an RV at 2550, the dealer also confirms that size also the manufacturer but you bring it back to the UK and the DVLA chappie measures it at 2551m then what?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I personally wouldn't trust these lists Mick any more than I would trust the DVLA with a tape measure having seen first hand how they measured ours - it was too "hit and miss". You can't possibly get an accurate measurement with a tape flapping about in the breeze :roll: 

Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mick
Try importing it in January for two reasons mate...
1 The DVLA chappie won't want to stand around in the cold for to long...
2 More importantly, with such a large vehicle, it will shrink a little due to the cold atmosphere and the natural contraction of the materials of construction....
Normally I would laugh at this idea, but as you are worrying about 1mm in 2550, then it may just work for you.....

Just a thought, although I am with Linda in my mistrust for any government official to get the job done properly, on time or within budget.

Keith


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Good thinking Keith,we can discuss that more tomorrow. 

Linda, I may have said this before but how can the DVLA accurately measure vehicles with a tape measure where every millimetre counts? 

If six persons were to measure the same RV I bet ALL would have a different measurement, GOOD  if it's under. BAD  if over.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> .
> 
> Linda, I may have said this before but how can the DVLA accurately measure vehicles with a tape measure where every millimetre counts?


My sentiments exactly Mick. It really beggars belief but that is exactly what they are using and of course they are NOT accurate. 
The sad thing is they are either completely oblivious or, more likely, they couldn't give a monkeys as to the implications. Makes me seethe! :x


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Linda
I read all the forum info before going away with the width etc and the guy at lazydays new there was problems and had a drop weight with a tape measure and it was under the limit when taking off the awning also we only had one slide out because the weight its a Thor Hurricane, measures 100.3 cms wide so hopefully should be ok 

P.s This forum was a big help to me before i went accross 
Will let you know in 4 weeks LOL :?:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kuku said:


> its a Thor Hurricane, measures 100.3 cms wide so hopefully should be ok


I do hope you meant inches :lol: 
Best of luck and hope all goes well, at 100.3 inches that's sailing close to the wind .. 8O


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Not sure if this thread is still active or not but here goes anyway.
There are lots of RVs in USA that are less than 100" wide. Just take a tape measure with you and when you see one you like BEFORE you go looking inside it measure the back end. If its any bigger than 99 1/2" wide walk away and find another one..........there are lots to choice from.

We have just taken delivery of our Fourwinds Chateau which we personally imported from the USA. It was no big deal and we saved a huge bucket of cash even with import duty and VAT. (on another note don't forget that any vehicle you are buying from a UK dealer will have the VAT included in the price but you are STILL PAYING IT!!)

I notice you are planning on touring the USA for over 12 months. Are you aware that if you are out of the UK for more than 12 months you can import an RV duty and VAT free??? 

The conversions and alterations to UK spec can be done for about £1000-£1500 and only take a few days. There are lots of people out there who can do this work for you but I am doing most of it myself and my friend who is an electrician is doing the the 240volt stuff.

On another note the DVLA didn't want to see my RV for an inspection as it was on the "approved" list but ALL the paperwork must list the make and model or they will want to see it. Just make sure you don't buy anything wider then 99 1/5" and you shouldn't have a problem. I personally think buying anything bigger is really pushing your luck and importing in January and hoping it gets inspected on a cold day so it contracts is really really really pushing your luck!!!!

Good luck with it and keep us informed how it goes

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Makes note to self....

No more frivolous comments Keith, only quantifiable facts to be stated here.........

Keith


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I wasnt having a dig Keith.

Just pointing out that as far as a £30-50k investment is concerned its better to be safe than sorry. I am not totally devoid of a sense of humour and have been known to laugh on more than 1 occasion.

Dazzer


----------

